# Do we really need tips ans should we ask for it



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi..... I've seen in this forum that everyone wants a tip option in the app....well almost everyone..

Do u thing that riders use us X for the friendliness and our clear car...NO they use uberx to save a buck to get the cheapest deal...

How many of u heard riders complaining about 1.25x surge going 2/5 blocks... Do you think a mentality like that will TIP!?...... U are dreaming... As someone mentioned in this forum "30k a year millionaires"....

Uberx riders are in majority Broke wannabe richcool studs... They stach themselves in over priced apartments sharing the rent soap and shampoo.... They wait for weekends to go live fancy for a couple of hours, and nothing is wrong with that... My point is we need to understand the demographic to make and stress our demands to uber..

Tips will not make us any bread it is a suggested gratuity for god sakes... U will be lucky to make a couple of bucks a week.... I don't want to live on gratuity... Plus it will not be cash tips so we Will have to pay taxes on those few sorry bucks....

I use to be a limo driver and did a lot of work for corporate "
30k millionaires" at the end of the trip you will hear this from clients " do I need to sign anything?"...

Ask for modern fares not tip and drop the cabdriver attitude....


One more thing UBER doesn't listen to strikes, they didn't give a **** about regulators all over the world do u think they will flinch because we are yelling in a parking lot!!!!


We all have driver and pax accounts let us BOMBARD there system with millions of emails a day saying one sentence in bold " raise the fares to moderate amount". We will get there attention for sure and they Will submit to our demands....

Peace


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Hi..... I've seen in this forum that everyone wants a tip option in the app....well almost everyone..
> 
> Do u thing that riders use us X for the friendliness and our clear car...NO they use uberx to save a buck to get the cheapest deal...
> 
> ...


This post was sponsored by Uber corporate.
Thank you


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

You are close minded


billybengal said:


> This post was sponsored by Uber corporate.
> Thank you


don't be close minded my friend


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> One more thing UBER doesn't listen to strikes, they didn't give a **** about regulators all over the world do u think they will flinch because we are yelling in a parking lot!!!!


Uber doesn't make money off of regulators. They make money off of passengers. Without someone to ACTUALLY drive those passengers....Uber cannot make money. If enough drivers raise enough he*l.....then the news media, passengers and Uber will take notice. Maybe this work stoppage won't be enough....and maybe the next five won't either...but eventually Uber will have to "listen" and make changes. You can use whatever excuse makes you feel better about yourself for not helping out by NOT working....but eventually change will occur. JMPO...


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Haven't seen a tip for weeks, I doubt incorporating it into the app changes that much. It's not that difficult to pull a couple bucks out of your wallet. They need to raise the fares. Plain and simple.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Besides the obvious "raise the fares" argument, the point is Uber shouldn't get involved at all when it comes to tips. If pax wants to tip they should be able to without being discouraged or blatantly lied to. The argument is for Uber to step aside and let the tip discussion and transaction be between the pax and driver. At this point Uber has already created a culture and expectation of no need to tip.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Hi..... I've seen in this forum that everyone wants a tip option in the app....well almost everyone..
> 
> Do u thing that riders use us X for the friendliness and our clear car...NO they use uberx to save a buck to get the cheapest deal...
> 
> ...


Stunningly incoherent post! Are you perhaps drunk or otherwise impaired?

1. For many drivers, a tip option on the app might generate an average of a couple of bucks per ride. That's a lot of gas. Don't forget...one has to do approx. $100 in gross fares to put $65 of gas in their tank.

2. Sweeping generalizations about rider demographics can be dangerous and counter-productive.

3. Go ahead and start "bombarding" the Uber email system (could be the express lane to deactivation for you).

4. Uber may very well react to a properly orchestrated work action (if such action has clearly articulated AND realistic goals). Although any conciliation and/or concessions will likely be superficial and vague (and done only begrudgingly for PR value if there is any appreciable media attention). But, there is a chance that something positive and tangible may result from such action. There is also a chance that Uber may only strengthen it's resolve even more to crush the life out of any driver push-back. Whether you support the upcoming work action or not......think your position through

5. WTF is your problem?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Stunningly incoherent post!


X2


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Uber doesn't make money off of regulators. They make money off of passengers. Without someone to ACTUALLY drive those passengers....Uber cannot make money. If enough drivers raise enough he*l.....then the news media, passengers and Uber will take notice. Maybe this work stoppage won't be enough....and maybe the next five won't either...but eventually Uber will have to "listen" and make changes. You can use whatever excuse makes you feel better about yourself for not helping out by NOT working....but eventually change will occur. JMPO...


Uber WILL "take notice"...that is for sure. But Uber does NOT "have to listen and make changes". The only changes that Uber will make are those changes that are good for Uber. Ultimately, drivers have a very limited supply of "ammunition". Uber, on the other hand, has an endless supply of drivers.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Stunningly incoherent post! Are you perhaps drunk or otherwise impaired?
> The only way I see my income rise to regular again is by raising fares not adding a "karma jar" option in my app....
> 
> I don't have fear of deactivation , my life will go on with or without uber, I don't exist for uber, uber exist for me....
> ...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Well then...you certainly put me in MY place. Good luck on those fare increases. I would be really pleased with a "karma jar".


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

FYB .... I.didn't say I will be working "strike hours" .... U r angry my friend, getting pitty cash tips will probably buy us a burger a week
not sustainable....just how see it


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber, on the other hand, has an endless supply of drivers.


Once again I'll have to at least partially disagree. As the rates decrease it will (has) become more difficult for someone to successfully make a _reasonabl_e living with Uber. As the difficulty increases....some drivers will succeed, but many (most) will fail. Uber will need to constantly replenish most of their drivers. Can they do it? Possibly....with the same drivers many of the cab companies are hiring. Down here in S. Florida that's almost 100% Haitian immigrants. If those recent immigrants can actually purchase cars (through Uber?) how will Uber's entitled passengers like them? I can't be sure but the passengers I pick-up in my market often mention they would rather walk. So yes...Uber might have an "endless supply of drivers", but they may not be the quality they currently have and not what their customers have become accustomed to.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> FYB .... I.didn't say I will be working "strike hours" .... U r angry my friend, getting pitty cash tips will probably buy us a burger a week
> not sustainable....just how see it





Ubererx said:


> FYB .... I.didn't say I will be working "strike hours" .... U r angry my friend, getting pitty cash tips will probably buy us a burger a week
> not sustainable....just how see it


I am vexed, and at a loss for words. Except to say that I don't "get angry" over virtual on-line conversations. I like to keep reality in perspective. To that end, we are not "friends" and the usefulness of this conversation is at an end. That said, I bear you no animus. Best of luck to you


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Once again I'll have to at least partially disagree. As the rates decrease it will (has) become more difficult for someone to successfully make a _reasonabl_e living with Uber. As the difficulty increases....some drivers will succeed, but many (most) will fail. Uber will need to constantly replenish most of their drivers. Can they do it? Possibly....with the same drivers many of the cab companies are hiring. Down here in S. Florida that's almost 100% Haitian immigrants. If those recent immigrants can actually purchase cars (through Uber?) how will Uber's entitled passengers like them? I can't be sure but the passengers I pick-up in my market often mention they would rather walk. So yes...Uber might have an "endless supply of drivers", but they may not be the quality they currently have and not what their customers have become accustomed to.


No argument here.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> 5. WTF is your problem?


 In their defense....We all drive for uber. That's probably what's wrong with us all.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Hi..... I've seen in this forum that everyone wants a tip option in the app....well almost everyone..
> 
> Do u thing that riders use us X for the friendliness and our clear car...NO they use uberx to save a buck to get the cheapest deal...
> 
> ...


Answer is YES, we want tips. I drove a client a short hop to train station $6 fare, client gave me $5 tip. You bet your sweet ass I do! If you don't want a tip, you can send it to me. If that is a cabdriver attitude, then I got it and I'm keeping it.
I don't want UberX to allow tips to be charged on a credit card. Then I would have to claim the tips on my taxes. Hope IRS is not listening . They should say that no tipping is required. I'll handle the tips. If client wants to put tip on credit card then use Square.
I use to drive a formal for Boston Coach and we did a lot of corporate work. They added the tip automatically. Defeats the purpose of a tip.
PS. If client says they know they aren't suppose to tip, make sure you straighten them out that it is not necessary, but customary and appreciated.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Hi..... I've seen in this forum that everyone wants a tip option in the app....well almost everyone..
> 
> Do u thing that riders use us X for the friendliness and our clear car...NO they use uberx to save a buck to get the cheapest deal...
> 
> ...


Guess you've never worked on tips. Tips can make a huge, HUGE difference, (THE DIFFERENCE) and if you're only getting a couple of bucks a week now on tips, I'd be think about showering, getting some breath mints, or trying another job - SOMETHING IS WRONG!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber WILL "take notice"...that is for sure. But Uber does NOT "have to listen and make changes". The only changes that Uber will make are those changes that are good for Uber. Ultimately, drivers have a very limited supply of "ammunition". Uber, on the other hand, has an endless supply of drivers.


Uber does have a bottomless pit of 'drivers' waiting to dive head first into the rabbit hole. However, they spend huge sums in recruiting these 'drivers,' and it will always be a never ending cycle. If they would ever figure out they could actually be much better off, in the long run, having quality EXPERIENCED, PROFESSIONAL drivers that aren't bitter about being exploited, they would see how good this could actually be.

I don't know, but I'd bet that Travis and the boys breastfed far too long, went to college on daddy's dime, and the only time they got their hands dirty was when they tried to wipe their own ass when the nanny wasn't available, and didn't realize you're supposed to use toilet paper.

Yeah, I'm bitter, but they don't have a clue!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber does have a bottomless pit of 'drivers' waiting to dive head first into the rabbit hole. However, they spend huge sums in recruiting these 'drivers,' and it will always be a never ending cycle.


Of course it will. I have worked as a driver for courier companies before. One company I worked at had 600 drivers. Every week they'd advertise on Craigslist, exactly as Uber does, for new contractor drivers. New Driver Processing was a separate building; each week you'd see around 20 new drivers brought in by the ads to replenish the drivers who had left the previous week. It was basically a revolving door operation that replaced its entire driver workforce nearly twice per year.

ALL of the competing courier companies treated their drivers exactly the same way. Uber is not going to be any different; it's a transport industry standard. It will never change, so unfortunately the only options are lump it or find something else to do.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

On of the most annoying recurring meme of posters it this relentless call to add a tip button. Well here's a clue for ya, the world is not your backyard! Uber uses the same app in counties all over the planet. In many counties it would be strange to have it, for example here are some entries from here http://www.gonomad.com/2309-a-guide-to-tipping-around-the-world

*Egypt*
*Taxi drivers don't get tipped.

Brazil
For taxis, a tip is not expected, yet drivers might be permitted to keep some change.

Singapore
Taxicabs run by meter with receipts issued upon request and tips are not required to taxi drivers.

China
You'll never have to tip anywhere in China. It's the one consolation for the fact that foreigners are charged more as a matter of government policy.

Hong Kong
Hong Kong taxi drivers do not expect tips unless they are taking you to the airport or the station which connects with the airport.

Japan
In Japan no tip is required and it may cause embarrassment and offense to those tipped. No matter what, no tipping in Japan!

New Zealand
Don't tip. Ever.

So the bottom line is, it's not going to happen... ever. Accept it and move on.

*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> On of the most annoying recurring meme of posters it this relentless call to add a tip button. Well here's a clue for ya, the world is not your backyard! Uber uses the same app in counties all over the planet. In many counties it would be strange to have it, for example here are some entries from here http://www.gonomad.com/2309-a-guide-to-tipping-around-the-world
> 
> *Egypt
> Taxi drivers don't get tipped.
> ...


I live in the United States.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I have worked as a driver for courier companies before..


Who were your customers? Businesses or private individuals?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who were your customers? Businesses or private individuals?


Both private individuals (10%) and business (90%)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Both private individuals (10%) and business (90%)


I'm thinking that putting people in your car is a MUCH more personal experience that delivering a package. If Uber churns drivers the way your courier company did....they will eventually have some REAL crappy drivers and some seriously unhappy passengers that were stuck in the car with them.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I live in the United States.


Pardon me, I have to go and bang my head against the wall for even trying. Maybe read what I wrote s-l-o-w-e-r 
The App 
is used 
around the world.
not just
in the 
United
States


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I started a new policy of no name-calling, but I'll make an exception for you asshole.

Just because Yoshi in Japan might be embarraseed being offered a tip, or because somewhere in Guam it may be illegal, I couldn't give a **** less.

I live in the U.S.! Should I type that s-l-o-w-e-r? Tips are a big part of what taxi drivers rely on to earn their big bucks. It's obviously gonna be even more important for Uber drivers.

If you need some help banging that head, I've got 2 free hands.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Once again I'll have to at least partially disagree. As the rates decrease it will (has) become more difficult for someone to successfully make a _reasonabl_e living with Uber. As the difficulty increases....some drivers will succeed, but many (most) will fail. Uber will need to constantly replenish most of their drivers. Can they do it? Possibly....with the same drivers many of the cab companies are hiring. Down here in S. Florida that's almost 100% Haitian immigrants. If those recent immigrants can actually purchase cars (through Uber?) how will Uber's entitled passengers like them? I can't be sure but the passengers I pick-up in my market often mention they would rather walk. So yes...Uber might have an "endless supply of drivers", but they may not be the quality they currently have and not what their customers have become accustomed to.


I have been on the fence for weeks trying to deceide whether to buy a car and take a chance with uber. I have a lot of experience, worked in Broward, now Miami. I'm staying with the taxi for now, due to the low rates. I think Uber is making a serious mistake: they are competeing on price, when they should be competing on QUALITY OF SERVICE. The problem in theses two counties is that most of the drivers are low-quality Haitian drivers. They either don't know where they're going or they rip off the customers. They are complained about quite often. The other problem with taxi's is that many are dirty or in poor condition. The taxi mafia only want to be able to put someone behind the wheel and collect their lease money. Screw the public (and the driver).

Uber has the taxi industry on the ropes right now, but they could easily blow it if they lose drivers and discourage those like me with people skills. The result will be longer response time and low-quality drivers. As one famous marketer once said, don't compete on price, compete on QUALITY.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@DriverJ ...You is the MAN!! I'd say you expressed yourself very well indeed! Congrats!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm thinking that putting people in your car is a MUCH more personal experience that delivering a package. If Uber churns drivers the way your courier company did....they will eventually have some REAL crappy drivers and some seriously unhappy passengers that were stuck in the car with them.


Right, you should have seen some of the specimens who were driving around for that company. Interestingly enough though, the pay there and at Uber is about the same. I think that's the direction Uber is headed.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> The result will be longer response time and low-quality drivers. As one famous marketer once said, don't compete on price, compete on QUALITY.


Uber is trying to compete on both. Business 101 says that's not sustainable. We'll see.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> I have been on the fence for weeks trying to deceide whether to buy a car and take a chance with uber. I have a lot of experience, worked in Broward, now Miami. I'm staying with the taxi for now, due to the low rates. I think Uber is making a serious mistake: they are competeing on price, when they should be competing on QUALITY OF SERVICE. The problem in theses two counties is that most of the drivers are low-quality Haitian drivers. They either don't know where they're going or they rip off the customers. They are complained about quite often. The other problem with taxi's is that many are dirty or in poor condition. The taxi mafia only want to be able to put someone behind the wheel and collect their lease money. Screw the public (and the driver).
> 
> Uber has the taxi industry on the ropes right now, but they could easily blow it if they lose drivers and discourage those like me with people skills. The result will be longer response time and low-quality drivers. As one famous marketer once said, don't compete on price, compete on QUALITY.


Great post, and points. That's what I don't get. As I've stated on here many times, I LOVE THE JOB. I like meeting new and interesting people, many of the drunks are even lots of fun. I'm still averaging over 70/hours per week, my rating is a decent, if not great -- 4.77, but Uber seems to want to make sure drivers like me go away.

'Screw the Drivers, We'll get More,' should be their slogan.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> As I've stated on here many times, I LOVE THE JOB. I like meeting new and interesting people, many of the drunks are even lots of fun. I'm still averaging over 70/hours per week...


Have you considered driving a Taxi? If you are willing to work that many hours....and you like the work...a good Taxi job would likely provide a better income.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have you considered driving a Taxi? If you are willing to work that many hours....and you like the work...a good Taxi job would likely provide a better income.


Actually, I used to drive a taxi, but mostly trucks. I saw the ads online about making $90,000/year, which I knew was obviously bullshit, but I thought Uber, or at least some rideshare company would dominate the people-moving industry, and I'd be able to make a living doing it until I retire, die, or the robots take over, I'm 54.

I guess I'm starting to see it won't be Uber that dominates, unless maybe Google takes it over!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I'm pretty sure if they decided to add a tip button, they could manage to customize the customer app based on where the account holder lives and show a tip button in the app or not based on what country they are from and if tipping is a local custom or not. Localization is a pretty common thing, I'm sure they could even start with a tip button for the US only. If they couldn't handle something like this, they should be embarrassed to call themselves a tech company and get laughed out of silicon valley.


Local custom in the US is to take a dirty taxi. So maybe they should just hire people who think bathing is optional, and only have yellow cars too. This way they won't confuse people that don't get what the term disruptive means.

I'll go back to what I first said, it's not going to happen, so deal with it. There is no one stopping anyone here from starting their own company. Well... except the companies that they will disrupt, but that won't be the cabs, as they won't disrupt them as they will be just like them, (higher prices, no amenities, big push for tips, along with a healthy dose of an attitude that the customer is always wrong) but of course no one will use them as there is no reason to.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber does have a bottomless pit of 'drivers' waiting to dive head first into the rabbit hole. However, they spend huge sums in recruiting these 'drivers,' and it will always be a never ending cycle. If they would ever figure out they could actually be much better off, in the long run, having quality EXPERIENCED, PROFESSIONAL drivers that aren't bitter about being exploited, they would see how good this could actually be.
> 
> I don't know, but I'd bet that Travis and the boys breastfed far too long, went to college on daddy's dime, and the only time they got their hands dirty was when they tried to wipe their own ass when the nanny wasn't available, and didn't realize you're supposed to use toilet paper.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bitter, but they don't have a clue!


While I agree with most of your quote, Uber does NOT spend "huge sums" recruiting drivers. Their incremental recruiting costs in terms of percentage of revenue are minimal. Craigslist is essentially free, drivers pay for the phone, riders pay for the "insurance", the background check fee is an annual contract and administrative expenses are almost entirely fixed costs (salaried employees). There really isn't an appreciable cost to Uber to keep churning out drivers (except, as you correctly point out, the intangible cost of lowering the aggregate quality of drivers).


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> On of the most annoying recurring meme of posters it this relentless call to add a tip button. Well here's a clue for ya, the world is not your backyard! Uber uses the same app in counties all over the planet. In many counties it would be strange to have it, for example here are some entries from here http://www.gonomad.com/2309-a-guide-to-tipping-around-the-world
> 
> *Egypt
> Taxi drivers don't get tipped.
> ...


I actually agree that a tip button for UberX probably won't happen. But, your argument is erroneous. Why? For one, Uber Taxi already contains a tipping option, so it isn't as if Uber has never had tipping with the app. Secondly, as another pointed out, it should not be too tough for the app to be able to know which country the ride is in, and to offer the tip option based on that info.

At the very least, Uber should not imply that tipping is included. It should also back off of the training video information where drivers are told to refuse tips. If a passenger does not want to tip, that is fine, but don't raise the bar to tipping any higher than it needs to be.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I actually agree that a tip button for UberX probably won't happen. But, your argument is erroneous. Why? For one, Uber Taxi already contains a tipping option, so it isn't as if Uber has never had tipping with the app. Secondly, as another pointed out, it should not be too tough for the app to be able to know which country the ride is in, and to offer the tip option based on that info.
> 
> At the very least, Uber should not imply that tipping is included. It should also back off of the training video information where drivers are told to refuse tips. If a passenger does not want to tip, that is fine, but don't raise the bar to tipping any higher than it needs to be.


well said


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Pardon me, I have to go and bang my head against the wall for even trying. Maybe read what I wrote s-l-o-w-e-r
> The App
> is used
> around the world.
> ...


Bang your head REALLY HARD....


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I actually agree that a tip button for UberX probably won't happen. But, your argument is erroneous. Why? For one, Uber Taxi already contains a tipping option, so it isn't as if Uber has never had tipping with the app. Secondly, as another pointed out, it should not be too tough for the app to be able to know which country the ride is in, and to offer the tip option based on that info.
> 
> At the very least, Uber should not imply that tipping is included. It should also back off of the training video information where drivers are told to refuse tips. If a passenger does not want to tip, that is fine, but don't raise the bar to tipping any higher than it needs to be.


Those are two different issues. Technically, of course they could do it... in a heartbeat! Move around the app and you see different level of service offered in different areas. But there is zero, no let me correct that, there is less than zero reason for them to do so. First off they don't need you or me, just as I didn't need any one of my employees. Businesses exist for the customer, not the employee. That being said, I had good employees that I gave more to in order to keep them, but with Uber that will not happen as it's a different animal (out here at this level, at their corp. level, that's different)

What gets me, and I've seen this so many times with other industries that have been disrupted, are the people who try and apply the old rules to the new game. So the bottom line is, I eam, strikes, work slowdowns, *****ing for this or that??? Get real, and find a better hobby. As for me I came here to find how to make this work for the time it works for me,. To Uber, I'm about as significant to their overall success as my $200 monthly online ad budget was to Google and Facebook's. What matters to me is my real business, and this is just something fun to do to fill in a few gaps. But at least I get what this company is and what it's doing. Its time for the rest of you to adapt. The world is changing, deal with it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> While I agree with most of your quote, Uber does NOT spend "huge sums" recruiting drivers. Their incremental recruiting costs in terms of percentage of revenue are minimal. Craigslist is essentially free, drivers pay for the phone, riders pay for the "insurance", the background check fee is an annual contract and administrative expenses are almost entirely fixed costs (salaried employees). There really isn't an appreciable cost to Uber to keep churning out drivers (except, as you correctly point out, the intangible cost of lowering the aggregate quality of drivers).


I didn't say anything about comparing it to their revenue. If they were a decent, fair company, they'd be turning drivers away. They would be spending about ZERO dollars on recruitment. Case and point - there's a well known trucking company (I'm a former truck driver), everyone wants to get a job there. They pay EXTREMELY well, and you're home every night. If you're lucky enough to get in the first thing you do before getting hired is pay the Human Resources Director $1,500 - cash!

So I would argue that Uber's cost of driver acquisition is astronomical. There's actually a story about it if you care to look it up.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I didn't say anything about comparing it to their revenue. If they were a decent, fair company, they'd be turning drivers away. They would be spending about ZERO dollars on recruitment. Case and point - there's a well known trucking company (I'm a former truck driver), everyone wants to get a job there. They pay EXTREMELY well, and you're home every night. If you're lucky enough to get in the first thing you do before getting hired is pay the Human Resources Director $1,500 - cash!
> 
> So I would argue that Uber's cost of driver acquisition is astronomical. There's actually a story about it if you care to look it up.


I am confident of my facts and you have not shown any. It is cheaper for Uber to churn new drivers than for Uber to relinquish part of their 20% commission to retain old ones. Recruitment costs less than retention (under the present business model). I am not saying that I agree with that business model...but it is nevertheless a fact


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I am confident of my facts and you have not shown any. It is cheaper for Uber to churn new drivers than for Uber to relinquish part of their 20% commission to retain old ones. Recruitment costs less than retention (under the present business model). I am not saying that I agree with that business model...but it is nevertheless a fact


I'm not sure what facts you actually have. If you don't know what they're spending, or what it would actually take to retain quality drivers, how can you state anything as factual? I believe you have strong opinions, so you assume they must be facts. Otherwise, that would make you wrong.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Op is right about the type of clients these prices attract. Trash. We are now the "dollar general of commercial transportation". 

Sorry if that offended dollar general.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm not sure what facts you actually have. If you don't know what they're spending, or what it would actually take to retain quality drivers, how can you state anything as factual? I believe you have strong opinions, so you assume they must be facts. Otherwise, that would make you wrong.





DriverJ said:


> I'm not sure what facts you actually have. If you don't know what they're spending, or what it would actually take to retain quality drivers, how can you state anything as factual? I believe you have strong opinions, so you assume they must be facts. Otherwise, that would make you wrong.


...didn't you know???


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Answer is YES, we want tips. I drove a client a short hop to train station $6 fare, client gave me $5 tip. You bet your sweet ass I do! If you don't want a tip, you can send it to me. If that is a cabdriver attitude, then I got it and I'm keeping it.
> I don't want UberX to allow tips to be charged on a credit card. Then I would have to claim the tips on my taxes. Hope IRS is not listening . They should say that no tipping is required. I'll handle the tips. If client wants to put tip on credit card then use Square.
> I use to drive a formal for Boston Coach and we did a lot of corporate work. They added the tip automatically. Defeats the purpose of a tip.
> PS. If client says they know they aren't suppose to tip, make sure you straighten them out that it is not necessary, but customary and appreciated.


I've encountered this situation MANY times in my two months of driving for Uber. The passengers will be chatting up a storm. One or two of them will not have ever used Uber before, so the third one is explaining it to them. Then the question is asked, how do you pay for it? And then the know-it-all answers that you put in your credit card or Google Wallet information in the app and it's all handled right there. "No need for cash! The tip is included!!! Isn't that AWESOME?!?!"

That's when I POLITELY interject and explain the facts. Then the know-it-all says "Well Uber says right on their website that the tip is included." I explain that Uber is misleading the entire public into believing that a gratuity is included and that they can read all about it by coming to this message board or doing a simple Google search for "Uber tips."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber does have a bottomless pit of 'drivers' waiting to dive head first into the rabbit hole. However, they spend huge sums in recruiting these 'drivers,' and it will always be a never ending cycle. If they would ever figure out they could actually be much better off, in the long run, having quality EXPERIENCED, PROFESSIONAL drivers that aren't bitter about being exploited, they would see how good this could actually be.
> 
> I don't know, but I'd bet that Travis and the boys breastfed far too long, went to college on daddy's dime, and the only time they got their hands dirty was when they tried to wipe their own ass when the nanny wasn't available, and didn't realize you're supposed to use toilet paper.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bitter, but they don't have a clue!


finally!!! someone(s) who agrees that tips are very important! driver j you rock!!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Answer is YES, we want tips. I drove a client a short hop to train station $6 fare, client gave me $5 tip. You bet your sweet ass I do! If you don't want a tip, you can send it to me. If that is a cabdriver attitude, then I got it and I'm keeping it.
> I don't want UberX to allow tips to be charged on a credit card. Then I would have to claim the tips on my taxes. Hope IRS is not listening . They should say that no tipping is required. I'll handle the tips. If client wants to put tip on credit card then use Square.
> I use to drive a formal for Boston Coach and we did a lot of corporate work. They added the tip automatically. Defeats the purpose of a tip.
> PS. If client says they know they aren't suppose to tip, make sure you straighten them out that it is not necessary, but customary and appreciated.


 nice post!! for while there I didn't anyone valued tips on this site until I came across some recent posts including yours.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I've encountered this situation MANY times in my two months of driving for Uber. The passengers will be chatting up a storm. One or two of them will not have ever used Uber before, so the third one is explaining it to them. Then the question is asked, how do you pay for it? And then the know-it-all answers that you put in your credit card or Google Wallet information in the app and it's all handled right there. "No need for cash! The tip is included!!! Isn't that AWESOME?!?!"
> 
> That's when I POLITELY interject and explain the facts. Then the know-it-all says "Well Uber says right on their website that the tip is included." I explain that Uber is misleading the entire public into believing that a gratuity is included and that they can read all about it by coming to this message board or doing a simple Google search for "Uber tips."


And THEN they nailed you on rating for being a knowitall.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And THEN they nailed you on rating for being a knowitall.


4.92 overall rating as i speak. As I mentioned, I handle the conversation politely and professionally. Most riders end up thanking me for clearing the air.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> 4.92 overall rating as i speak. As I mentioned, I handle the conversation politely and professionally. Most riders end up thanking me for clearing the air.


Well, when yer the only driver in Wichita and probably know where they live.... jk


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, when yer the only driver in Wichita and probably know where they live.... jk


Yes, because we're such a cowtown that we all know each other here. Everyone knows that the entire state west of Kansas City doesn't even have indoor plumbing yet, right?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> ...getting pitty cash tips will probably buy us a burger a week not sustainable....just how see it


Hmm, $31 in cash tips for me Saturday night...that outta be one helluva burger!

You may be right about people choosing to use UberX might not be looking to tip and only to get from A to B for the least amount of $$. But in many cities that have ONLY UberX, and not the Black, LX, or SUV options, your argument doesn't exactly hold up. Nearly 40% of my Lyft fares and about 30% of my Uber fares result in tips. The only difference is that one is cash only (and would be higher if there was an option on the app) and the other is through the app only (Lyft).

No reason to try proving a negative here...Uber just needs to get off their asses, add a tip option on the app, and let us determine whether our tips went up or not!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> FYB .... I.didn't say I will be working "strike hours" .... U r angry my friend, getting pitty cash tips will probably buy us a burger a week
> not sustainable....just how see it


Then you apparently don't provide very good service. $25-$30 a night in tips is not all that much if you do 20-30 rides in a shift. If you're able to do math, which I somehow think probably not, that translates into $600 extra every month. That's just a touch better than a burger a week, my friend.

You're an idiot. Period!


----------



## Otis T Slim (Aug 24, 2015)

As a person who has considered driving for the ridesharing apps. then finding myself using both Uber and Lyft last week while both personal cars were down, I agree (as a customer) that UberX should have a tipping option. The Lyft app has it, and it makes it much easier. I sometimes don't carry cash, and never have the right denominations when I do. Case in point- I was picked up by a lovely late model 5-series BMW last week, after a wide range of vehicles from new to hoopty-riffic. It was clean, the driver was courteous and professional, and as I was working on office stuff in the comfy back seat (**** I'd try it out; usually a front-seater), I forgot that I was in Uber when arriving at my destination. went to tip on the app, and... Wrong app! Still feel terrible that this particular driver didn't get e tip from me. 
This should be an option- if we can't have a country- or region-specific app with tipping available, at least make it possible to do so.
My 2 cents.
/rant


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Otis T Slim said:


> As a person who has considered driving for the ridesharing apps. then finding myself using both Uber and Lyft last week while both personal cars were down, I agree (as a customer) that UberX should have a tipping option. The Lyft app has it, and it makes it much easier. I sometimes don't carry cash, and never have the right denominations when I do. Case in point- I was picked up by a lovely late model 5-series BMW last week, after a wide range of vehicles from new to hoopty-riffic. It was clean, the driver was courteous and professional, and as I was working on office stuff in the comfy back seat (**** I'd try it out; usually a front-seater), I forgot that I was in Uber when arriving at my destination. went to tip on the app, and... Wrong app! Still feel terrible that this particular driver didn't get e tip from me.
> This should be an option- if we can't have a country- or region-specific app with tipping available, at least make it possible to do so.
> My 2 cents.
> /rant


Some drivers have square and PayPal, ask next time, you never know....


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Yes, because we're such a cowtown that we all know each other here. Everyone knows that the entire state west of Kansas City doesn't even have indoor plumbing yet, right?


There is a state West of KC?


----------

